# تهوية البحيرات /لمن يعمل في مجال الصرف الصحي//كتاب



## kadhim ali (14 سبتمبر 2009)

هذا الكتابAERATED LAGOON TECHNOLOGY للاستفادة قدم من قبل 

Linvil G. Rich Alumni Professor Emeritus Department of 
Environmental Engineering and Science Clemson University
نسألكم الدعاء


----------



## مالك محسن مختار (14 سبتمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الكتاب الجميل
جعله الله لك فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## kadhim ali (15 سبتمبر 2009)

مالك محسن مختار قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الكتاب الجميل
> جعله الله لك فى ميزان حسناتك


 

شكرا لدعائكم انا بخدمتكم


----------



## احمد محمد هشام (16 سبتمبر 2009)

بصراحة عمل جيد جدا 

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## خلوف العراقي (29 يوليو 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## omar sondak (14 ديسمبر 2011)

مششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## كيرو عبده (26 يناير 2012)

thanks


----------

